# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  فيرغسون يخشى تشلسي

## العالي عالي

كشف الاسكتلندي، سير أليكس فيرغسون، مدرب نادي مانشستر يونايتد بطل الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم، أن تشلسي سيكون منافسه الرئيسي على اللقب وليس 
 ليفربول كما حصل في الموسم الفائت. 
 وأشار فيرغسون إلى أن ليفربول لا يملك الأسلحة في الوقت الراهن التي تمكنه من تكرار ما فعله في الموسم الماضي عندماً حل وصيفاً لماشستر، وقال 
 الاسكتلندي اليوم الأربعاء لصحيفتي " ذو غرديان" و"صان" البريطانيتين: "سيكون صعباً على ليفربول تحقيق نتائج أفضل أو مماثلة للتي حققها في الموسم 
 الماضي". 
 وأضاف فيرغسون: "الفرق الأخرى باتت تعرف كيف يلعب ليفربول. يعتمد الفريق على ستيفان جيرارد وفرناندو توريس. قدموا في الموسم الفائت أفضل ما 
 لديهم منذ عشرين عاماً إلا أنهم حلوا خلفنا بفارق أربع نقاط!" 
 وفي المقابل، أعرب مدرب "الشياطين الحمر" عن خشيته من نادي تشلسي معتبراً إياه منافسه الرئيسي في الموسم الجديد، وقال في هذا الخصوص: "منافسنا 
 الرئيسي سيكون تشلسي. كارلو أنشيلوتي (مدرب تشلسي) سيغيّر طريقة لعب الفريق وسيعتمد نفس أسلوب اللعب في آي سي ميلان. لقد فازوا بدوري أبطال 
 أوروبا مرتين (ميلان). لماذا سيغيّر الآن؟" 
 يذكر أن الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز لموسم 2009-2010، ينطلق في الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري.

----------


## The Gentle Man

فريق تشلسي فريق قوي الموسم هذا 

وخصوصا مع المدرب انشلوتي 

بس ان شاء الله يكون موسم خير

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]


> فريق تشلسي فريق قوي الموسم هذا 
> 
> وخصوصا مع المدرب انشلوتي 
> 
> بس ان شاء الله يكون موسم خير



اتمني فوز البلوز بالدوري ودوريابطال اوروبا  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

